# Heads up for off-road riders: Patrols are in air



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Heads up for off-road riders: Patrols are in air 

http://www.mlive.com/news/grpress/i...standard.xsl?/base/news-0/103078891195240.xml


----------



## Cap'nJon (Oct 8, 2002)

Thats okay...been listening to Bill in his Cesna for years now...44.84mhz Fm...really neat when he catches poachers during rifle season...check it out before they all go to the Statewide digital 800mhz radios...


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I guess I will keep my three wheeler rides on the two tracks limited to night operations. Hopefully they don't have infra-red on the plane


----------

